# Question on Russian Almonds



## Freeborn (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Group,

I am looking for a good mast producing bush and I came accross Russian Almonds as a possibility. They are one of the few plants that pruduce nuts in a few years, grow in zone 2, so I am hoping that whitetail deer like them.

Has anybody tried Russian Almonds or knows if deer like them? Do they eat the nuts or just browse the leaves.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

There are over 72 types of this plant(http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=PRTE5). Only hardy one i found for ND is:
Prunus americana Marsh. 
American plum
there was another one but it was called choke cherry.

 Al


----------



## Freeborn (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Al,

Take a look at this LINK, its for Lincoln Oaks Nursery of the North Dakota Water and Soil Conservation District.

They are a good nursery if your trying to plant trees and/or shrubs that improve habitat.

I think I'll just plant a few and see what happens in a few years. 

http://www.lincolnoakes.com/stock/pc/home.asp


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

No fruit or nuts but the deer here will not leave the burning bushes alone. Our what is supposed to be a a low growing spreading shrub looks like small (6') trees except the one closest to our front door.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

We have 2 of the plum trees Al mentioned, and the deer LOVE them. Every night I come home on my late shift the deer are back there eating the plums. Off the tree or off the ground they love em. Not bad for a snack or making jam either!!!


----------

